# Cratsman 919.195411 Headgasket Replacement help



## J.R Musgrave (Nov 8, 2020)

Good Evening,
I picked up this craftsman air compressor cheap and it needs some TLC. Pulled the head and it looks like the PO tried to remedy a busted HG with some silicone. Scraped everything and cleaned it up with a brass brush. Got a couple of questions, one of the pistons has some small knicks, Id say 1/32" long and just as deep on the top. Cylinder walls seem fine, no real scoring that I can see. I've never torn an air pump apart though I've done my share of spinning wrenches on trucks and equipment. While I can't seem to find exact parts for this craftsman, ebay came back with some results when I searched the part number Part #Z-CAC-291-1 for the HG: A20868 & Z-CAC-291 Valve Plate and Cylinder Gasket Kit with 265-17 Air Filter | eBay. They look the same and it's cheap enough to take a risk on. So, any advice is appreciated, should I pull the bottom end out and run a hone through the cylinders? Can I run a scotchbrite disk on the head and uh..block? (lol) to get a nice clean surface? Thanks.
-J.R


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

J.R. Musgrave,

Well some photos of the bore would help. I would only hone the bore to help set new rings. with the stock ones don't think any honing should be done. IMO

Stephen


----------

